# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  محاولة تصميم

## حسن بشير

*
محاوله كده ويا رب تعجبكم
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*اكيدجميلةوالاجمل الاحمر والاصفر وصورة الملك
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*تعجبنا ونص وخمسة

من زول رائع

وفيها العجب كمان
*

----------


## ابوعبير

*يكفي فيها العجب
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*
عبد الغفار
نصر الدين
ابو عبير
مشكورين على المرور
*

----------


## غندور

*حلوة وطااااعمة
*

----------


## حسن بشير

*مشكور الحبيب غندور
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابداع ياحسون تسلم الايادي
*

----------


## حسن بشير

*من زوقك يا كسلاوى تسلم يا عزيز
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن بشير
					


محاوله كده ويا رب تعجبكم



انت استاذ ومبدع حقا...... ولاتعليق
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*مافي كلام روعة وجمال
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*ابداع 
شكرا يا راقي
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*الاعزاء
ياسر.
جواندي..
أكبا...
أسعدني مروركم
                        	*

----------

